

Google’s Nest Acquisition Isn’t About Data, It’s About Creating a Legacy - kanebennett
http://www.thisiselevator.com/nestacquisition/

======
byoung2
_there has never been a company that has survived across centuries without
making something._

How about television and radio, networks, phone companies, banks, insurance
companies, airlines, etc.?

